# canary help



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

My 2 canaries have been in my aviary for 3 days now and they will not stop flying from one side to the other side of the aviary.please could i have some suggestions of why they keep flying and how i can stop them from doing it.


thankyou


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi they are probably just happy to be in there!!cant see that its anything to worry about,id be more worried if they wernt flying about!!


----------



## toby13 (Apr 5, 2008)

ok thankyou


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that is normal, god i wish my father was alive, he use to breed these and had won so much in shows, this and pigeon racing. 

mazzi


----------



## mialovesernie (Mar 7, 2008)

I Wouldnt Be Worried, Thats Good Actually Very Good That They Are Flying About. Canaries Shouldnt Be Lethargic So Look At Your Birds As Happy And Healthy.


----------



## bird laday (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi. I think that they are just getting to learn their new territory. Try putting their feeders in different areas of the aviary as well as their water bottles. This way, they will be enticed to use the aviary north, south, east and west. Try to hang some spray millet from the top of the aviary to offer them a challenge and a sort of mental stimulation. The thing is, a healthy canary should be constantly on the move.


----------



## canary9999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Can I ask about the aviary, is it big or small?

Any way, I belive that flying is not a problem but, the problem is that the canary do not fly!!

Regards,


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

They are probably just getting used to the territory. I would leave them and so long as they are stopping long enouph to do some eating and drinking don't worry. They are a very flighty bird.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

canary9999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask about the aviary, is it big or small?
> 
> ...


Sorry ive read this post many times but don't understand what you mean by canary do not fly.


----------

